# Do you supplement?



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

My head is spinning with all of the information about how/what to supplement our dog's diet. So I thought I'd go straight to the experts and ask you all! 

I've heard Grizzly Salmon Oil, Coconut Oil, vitamins, glucosamine, pumpkin, etc. What do you give your dog to keep him in the most optimal health ? And what would you recommend for a 6 month old puppy (food, supplements, etc.)?

By way of background, our "little" guy is just over 6 months old and about 65 lbs. We have him on Purina Pro Plan Puppy (lamb - chicken doesn't sit well with him). So far, he's been very healthy (minus a giardia scare which ended up just being a stomach bug last week). I sometimes give him some canned pumpkin in the morning (started out to help his stomach but he just likes it) and I'll cook him up an egg with dinner at night. When I remember, I'll give him a puppy vitamin. 

What do you like to give your dogs to keep them healthy, soft coats, long term health, etc.?

Thanks all for your wealth of information!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe gets unrefined coconut oil. She is somewhere between 55 and 60 pounds. She gets a tablespoon with each meal. Her coat is so good. She is so soft and shiny.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

I have been wondering about this as well. Does anyone recommend any supplements to help a growing puppy's bones and joints?


----------



## Stay_Golden (Jun 10, 2014)

I used to use a lot of fish oil on my shepherds. They were both prone to hot spots in their old age. I got into a bunch of store bought coat supplements for awhile too.... I'll stick with this thread and see what the consensus is before I go back to those. 

They did work, though.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

I lost my last dog to Mast cell cancer. I began suplimenting when she was first diagnosed, and was told we had 4 months at most, with chemo.

I did a bunch of research and came up with the following. NOT for general health, which is good for cancer cells too. But for immune system improvements.

Ivory got all of this twice every day and lived a healthy happy life for 23 months. The last 2 days were bad.

Princess Daisy gets all this 2 or 3 days each week. She is happy and healthy, except for ear allergies after Blue changed their Freedom formula as a result of the specious Purina lawsuit. But the Van Patten sweet potato and chicken is taking care of that.

near raw solid muscle meat, just blanched in boiling water for 20 seconds. For the essential amino acids that dogs need. (chicken thighs, and the game animals fresh from harvest fish fillets, turkey, dove, duck, deer shanks) I blanch to kill the exterior bacteria.

raw un-sweetened flaked coconut and on processed coconut oil. Pepcid and benedryl twice a week. These will help kill cancer cells.

vitamins A, E, D and turmeric For immune system boost. 


Max


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I think every dog is different as we are. One can either eat garbage, smoke, drink and live forever or eat super healthy stuff and take supplements and die way too young.

I think the cost of supplements given at a young age doesn't buy much time or health overall, our dogs don't live as long as we do.

Feed any food your dog will thrive on, nothing else needed IMO.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I feed a good kibble (Eukanuba Performance or Pro Plan Performance). No supplements or vitamins are needed.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't supplement either unless I have a senior or dog with health issues. 
A good quality dog food is usually enough.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Mostly feed a good diet.

I do supplement with fish (actual fish) and meat/bones etc sometimes, but it's not a daily thing.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

I give my golden multi vitamins, brewer's yeast and garlic tablets and Salmon oil. I get it all from an online pet store..All Natural Pet Products | Homeopathic Remedies for Dogs & Cats | Only Natural Pet


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

As a few people have said on here, you shouldn't need to supplement when you feed a good quality food. In fact, you should be aware of over supplementing as not all vitamins are exceeded when given in excess. If you dog has joint issues, supplementing might be a good topic of conversation with you vet


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I didn't give Chance supplements until he had specific problems that in later life, were recommended by his vets. He gets Omega-3 Fish Oil from Nordic Naturals now.


----------

